# Which TV's will work?



## aanders5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Which TV's will play movies from a Western Digital: WD elements 1 TB hard drive? 

I'm trying to find TV's that will play movies off my hard drive, as my current Phillips will only show pictures and music, and not movies. I know that certain TV's need to have some sort of software or setup in order to play movies off of hard drives, but I have no clue as to how to find those TV's.

Any help appreciated,
-Austin


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

After trying to play media from a USB HD on my Samsung with a Wiselink USB port (unsuccessful) I am not sure there is a standalone TV that can do this. Samsung with Wiselink USB will play media from a flash drive but it doesn't work with a HD.

It will play media from computers on my network that have the Samsung DLNA software installed on them. But it won't play media on my WD NAS that is connected to the network via ethernet cable. My NAS is just a dumb drive... no way to install DLNA on it and referrring to it from other computers to use their DLNA doesn't work.

I *think* one of the newer media server NAS devices may work if they come with DLNA built in or if it can be installed on them. Haven't got one of these to try yet, tho....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My DVD player will play files off anything connected to the USB port it has but my TV will only do photos through its own USB port.


----------

